# Annie Lee has liver cancer... so sad.



## Spleena (Apr 12, 2010)

*Picture of my darling girl*


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh my I am so very sorry to hear your news. We have lost 4 goldens over the past 20 years to hemangiosarcoma. Two of our boys had no time for us to even think before we lost them and our other 2 were not in good health for any measures to prevent that EVIL disease from taking them from us. So we did what you are doing - we loved and kissed and gave them quiet times with us at their side. When we could see the quality of their lives were not good we gave them the gift of freedom from pain. I wish I could give you a fix it but all I can do is keep you and Annie in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear about Annie Lee's Cancer. 
She's so beautiful.
Enjoy each and every day you have with her.
My thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

What a beautiful girl you are Annie

I am so sorry you are going through this. I was on a very similar roller coaster 2 years ago. Not knowing, when or how she would go, trying to attend Christmas parties but my heart was elsewhere, seeing the swollen belly, the diarrhea, the weakness, the mental torture... ugh

My heart goes out to you!
It was helpful for me to look into her eyes and know that she did not want me to be sad. She taught me that with life's challenges we need to take one step at a time and soldier on. This helped me enormously with my grief. 

I wish you an enormous amount of peace and comfort during this unsettling time. 

You might find this helpful
Yunnan Baiyao Herbal Supplement for Bleeding & Pain Relief


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry to read about your beautiful Annie. I feel so bad for both of you. Please know I'm thinking about you and Annie.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I am so terribly sorry to hear about Annie and her diagnosis. That awful, terrible, nasty, nasty cancer that it is!!!!

I lost my boy to that same dreadful cancer 2 months ago. I did not know he had it though until the night he died.

I remember the emergency vet telling me it was not painful for them they just slowly get weaker from blood loss.

Annie is not that old and I am sure this does come as such a shock to you.

I too wish I had more comforting words to share with you, especially this time of year.

Enjoy every precious moment through the holidays and yes it is so nice that you are a teacher and on school break right now.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I am so sorry that this horrible disease has struck your beautiful Annie Lee, and so young. 

We lost our Haley to Hemangio of the heart and lungs.

Our wish is for you to find strength and peace to share with Annie Lee for the precious time you have left with your dear girl.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

It is so unfair, they bring so much joy into our lives and are gone so soon. It has not been the best of years for many of us. I will say a few words to the MAN for you, and perhaps it might ease the pain to know how many good people are thinking of you and Annie.

Rookie, gone 7 months ago, but still brings smiles to my face, and I'm still his Dad.


----------



## Spleena (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow! Thank you for the support. I am so grateful I found this site. I used it about years ago when Annie tore her CCL and had some excellent advice which benefited Annie greatly. Her surgery was a complete success at 1 year old and you would never know that she had an issue. We had a few good moments today with Annie. I took her out on the property and she smelled everything and would stop and rest every once in a while. She is very hungry which makes me happy and I have given in to offering her marrow bones which she enjoys. I am sure it is not that good for her tummy, but they keep her busy. Otherwise, she just lays around and looks miserable. I took her for a little slow ride in the car and sat with her outside while she laid in the grass to watch for neighborhood cats. She is so sweet and never cries. It helps me know that she is not in pain, just weak. It also helps to know that others know my pain. I had a hard time after the loss of my 1st golden, Riley, and I was unsure whether I could go through the pain of losing one again. But Annie has been a wonderful part of my life and I know that after some healing, I will again find myself a golden girl to spoil rotten. Thank you for all your kind words of concern and encouragement. God loves my little doggy even more than I do and that is peace for me.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm so sorry you and your golden girl are going thru this. My thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I am so sorry to read this, it makes me so sad. If it is any help at all, I have repeatedly read that hemangiosarcoma is generally completely painless for the dog. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Annie Lee*

I am so very sorry to hear about Annie Lee. Praying for her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Annie Lee*



Spleena said:


> We've had Annie for just over 5 1/2 years and two Sundays she became very ill. Off to the vet by Thursday and then found out yesterday that she indeed has hemangiosarcoma of the liver and possibly other organs.
> 
> Poor girl! Annie has always been active her whole life and to see her lying around all day is heartbreaking. I am just sick. I lost my other golden, Riley, to lung cancer at 7, so I was expecting to at least to have a longer life with Annie. Cancer is so unfair. I don't live near any animal hospitals or near a oncologist, so I am going to just love the heck out of her and help ease her suffering. I am still in shock and trying so hard not to cry my eyes out around her so she doesn't worry about me.
> 
> ...


I am so very sorry to hear about Annie Lee. I, too, have lost two dogs to hemangiosarcoma, one Golden Retriever and one Samoyed. I totally relate to what you said about wanting to be with them at the end. My hubby and I are very grateful that we've been with all four of our dogs at the vet when they cross to the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so sorry to read this. Special prayers will be said for your beautiful girl x


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wishing*

Wishing you and Annie Lee a beautiful Christmas!


----------



## Spleena (Apr 12, 2010)

Thank you, Doug, for your herbal suggestion. I ordered some today along with some Norwegian cod liver oil and anemia support supplements. Annie had a quiet but good Christmas with us. I took her for a drive to look at Christmas lights my sister in Leavenworth and she enjoyed the drive. I have been taking her for walks around the property and I noticed her stool is becoming normal. I feel better tonight knowing she had a good day. I just want to hold onto her as long as i can with a good quality of life. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

So happy to hear that you had a good Christmas 

You may wish to do some more research into Cod Liver Oil. I am no expert but I stopped giving Tia fish oil as soon as I knew about her diagnosis as fish oil makes it difficult for the blood to clot.

Wishing that you have much longer than you expect with your precious girl 

PS I really love your quote,
"God loves my little doggy even more than I do and that is peace for me. "
I hope that you don't mind if I borrow it, it is such a comforting thought


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Doug said:


> So happy to hear that you had a good Christmas
> 
> 
> PS I really love your quote,
> ...



I too am pleased to hear you had a good Christmas and adore your quote, it is indeed very comforting, Thankyou. 
Wishing you lots more happy memory making with your sweet girl and peace for both of you x


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spleena*



Spleena said:


> Thank you, Doug, for your herbal suggestion. I ordered some today along with some Norwegian cod liver oil and anemia support supplements. Annie had a quiet but good Christmas with us. I took her for a drive to look at Christmas lights my sister in Leavenworth and she enjoyed the drive. I have been taking her for walks around the property and I noticed her stool is becoming normal. I feel better tonight knowing she had a good day. I just want to hold onto her as long as i can with a good quality of life. I'll keep you posted.


So glad that you and Annie Lee had a good Christmas. 
May you both be blessed.


----------



## Spleena (Apr 12, 2010)

Doug, you can steal anything I write if it helps ease your grief. I actually had to go back and see if I had, indeed, written that! Ha! Annie woke up lethargic today and just wants to lay outside on the cool grass. We usually have at least 2 feet of snow by this time in Washington, but not this year. It has been about 46 and sunny and that has been quite different. I am feeding her a lean beef, brown rice and green bean mixture. I grind up the beef in my Vitamix after I cook it so it looks like canned tuna. She ate some this morning, but not as much as usual. I am just concerned about her pale gums. I'm going to get some beef liver to cook up too as I read that provides a lot of iron. I also read about crushing up some vitamin C to help with absorption. I see the vet this morning and I have a list of questions. I've been on the web a ton and so that where I found out about the fish oil. I will ask the vet about that, too. I am willing to do anything to keep her feeling well. Reading the stories of others on this site that have dealt with this has helped me see the rollercoaster that is ahead. I appreciate all your support and guidance. Thank you sincerely!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spleena*



Spleena said:


> Doug, you can steal anything I write if it helps ease your grief. I actually had to go back and see if I had, indeed, written that! Ha! Annie woke up lethargic today and just wants to lay outside on the cool grass. We usually have at least 2 feet of snow by this time in Washington, but not this year. It has been about 46 and sunny and that has been quite different. I am feeding her a lean beef, brown rice and green bean mixture. I grind up the beef in my Vitamix after I cook it so it looks like canned tuna. She ate some this morning, but not as much as usual. I am just concerned about her pale gums. I'm going to get some beef liver to cook up too as I read that provides a lot of iron. I also read about crushing up some vitamin C to help with absorption. I see the vet this morning and I have a list of questions. I've been on the web a ton and so that where I found out about the fish oil. I will ask the vet about that, too. I am willing to do anything to keep her feeling well. Reading the stories of others on this site that have dealt with this has helped me see the rollercoaster that is ahead. I appreciate all your support and guidance. Thank you sincerely!


You can ask the vet about her pale gums, could be that she is losing blood, some bleeding going on.


----------



## Spleena (Apr 12, 2010)

The vet called today to let us know her blood panel came back showing she is growing worse in her anemia levels and her platelets are very low. Her protein levels are also down. He fears if we wait too long she will possibly hemorrhage due to the low platelet levels and that it would be very traumatic for us all. She has good and bad moments, but I can see that she is really struggling. We've decided at this point to put her to rest on Tuesday. She has lost 6 pounds in about a week and has begun to stop eating. I tried beef liver and she actually got up from the floor and walked away. She was not having it! Her right side has swollen quite a lot where her liver should be. The vet told me he really didn't think she had long and he was worried about us waiting too long and then a whole host of other complications would begin. We've all shed many tears and try our best to dote and love on her without annoying her. She lays around and sleeps most of the time and laid out in the grass today and watched the horses next door. We have the vet coming to the home and we dug a grave for her today because the weather is going to change and the ground will become too hard. I know that sounds morbid, but it the only way we could find a place to put her at rest. 

I feel like this has just happened so fast that I haven't been able to process and catch my breath. If, by some miracle, Annie starts to feel better and perks up a bit by Monday, I'll call and cancel, but at this point, I feel like it is going to be the kindest thing we can do for her. I can't watch her suffer any further. She seems so depressed and probably is because she can't run and jump and play like she wants to. She walks over and grabs her ball and then just lays down. I am just going to park myself by her for the next few days and breathe in her smell all I can. I love her so much and it breaks my heart to say goodbye.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Just remember that you are doing THE most unselfish loving thing for her. You are putting her quality of life before your wants. That is a true gift of love. When I had to put my horse down I bought some flowers and put them in the place we had prepared for him. I will be keeping you in my thoughts on Tuesday. I am sending you hugs.


----------



## bellacoco (Dec 24, 2014)

I am new to the forum, and our family has not owned a Golden before (still in the process of getting one)...but reading your story brought tears to my eyes. My prayers go out to you and Annie Lee!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Dear Spleena, I'm so very sorry to read about your Annie Lee. Keeping you and her and your family in my thoughts and in my prayers. Hugs to you.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Spleena I am so very sorry you are going through this, words cannot express how deeply sorry. I lost my last dog to hemangiosarcoma - and it doesn't really matter how quick the passing is from diagnosis, it I still tragic.

Annie Lee is so young and so beautiful, and so clearly loved. You are doing the most wonderful thing for her, as she knows you will - she trusts you completely. Enjoy these last few days - love on her and please know there are so many of us out here who just want to hug you.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Once again this reminds me of where I was 2 years ago. I know your pain. I am so sorry. We never had any tests done but Tia's physical signs reflected this conclusion. There comes to a point where living becomes a curse and being set free is a blessing. I had to think of what I would want done for me if the situation were reversed. I put my girl before my own sadness, as you say take comfort in knowing that the angels and God love her as much as you do if not more :') Assess it it a step at a time. Be aware that these pups can rally. I said good bye to my Lia 3 times (over a month) before the final see you later.

Wishing you an enormous amount of peace and comfort with crystal clear clarity when it is time. May the angels light your way.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I know what you are going through and facing, it's the most difficult thing I have ever had to do. Putting their wants and needs before your own, is the ultimate gift of love you can give Annie Lee. 

When I had to set by boy free, the thought of him no longer being with me was unbearable, but seeing him suffer was even more unbearable. 

I'm so very sorry, my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

I am so sorry. She is a beautiful girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spleena*



Spleena said:


> The vet called today to let us know her blood panel came back showing she is growing worse in her anemia levels and her platelets are very low. Her protein levels are also down. He fears if we wait too long she will possibly hemorrhage due to the low platelet levels and that it would be very traumatic for us all. She has good and bad moments, but I can see that she is really struggling. We've decided at this point to put her to rest on Tuesday. She has lost 6 pounds in about a week and has begun to stop eating. I tried beef liver and she actually got up from the floor and walked away. She was not having it! Her right side has swollen quite a lot where her liver should be. The vet told me he really didn't think she had long and he was worried about us waiting too long and then a whole host of other complications would begin. We've all shed many tears and try our best to dote and love on her without annoying her. She lays around and sleeps most of the time and laid out in the grass today and watched the horses next door. We have the vet coming to the home and we dug a grave for her today because the weather is going to change and the ground will become too hard. I know that sounds morbid, but it the only way we could find a place to put her at rest.
> 
> I feel like this has just happened so fast that I haven't been able to process and catch my breath. If, by some miracle, Annie starts to feel better and perks up a bit by Monday, I'll call and cancel, but at this point, I feel like it is going to be the kindest thing we can do for her. I can't watch her suffer any further. She seems so depressed and probably is because she can't run and jump and play like she wants to. She walks over and grabs her ball and then just lays down. I am just going to park myself by her for the next few days and breathe in her smell all I can. I love her so much and it breaks my heart to say goodbye.


Smooch and I have been through what you and Annie Lee are going through. I know the pain. As Carolina Mom and others have said, now is the time we must put our beloved dogs before us, and do the kindest and most loving thing for them, so that they do not suffer. Holding you and Annie Lee in my thoughts and prayers. Is there an emergency animal hospital open 24 hrs. close to you, that you can go to if you need to?


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry.I know how hard the decision you have to make is having gone through it a few years ago with our eskie. Prayers coming your way for you and your sweet Annie Lee.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

We will be thinking of you and Annie and sending positive thoughts your way, you have a lot of support here.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spleena*

Holding you and Annie Lee close in my prayers!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Prayers said for you both x


----------



## Spleena (Apr 12, 2010)

*Annie is at peace now*








Such sad news to report. I made the decision today to send Annie to the angels. She was just so miserable and wasn't sleeping and her belly was so swollen that she began to breathe funny. I called the vet and the whole family jumped in the car and took her there because they don't make house calls on weekends. The vet we saw was not our normal vet, but he was a favorite of my friend and he was wonderful. He loved on her so much and gave us as much time as we needed. Annie's gums and tongue were pale white and she didn't move much anymore. But, when we got to the room, she smelled some treats in the room and jumped up to find them. I let her eat the treats to her heart's content and then she calmed down. 

She went very peacefully and I was able to tell her I love her the whole time. She looked so peaceful after she passed and for a long time today I was very at peace. The anticipation of this whole decision is so exhausting and when it is finally done, you just feel relieved. We brought her home, said our goodbyes again and buried her with her babies (toys) and a picture of our family. I wrote her a love letter this morning and buried that with her too. She was buried next to my other golden 
girl, Riley. I felt peaceful for quite a long time and now the realization that she is gone is finally hitting me. I just wanted to end her suffering so badly that that became my first priority. 

Now that time is passing I am beginning to ache deep inside. She will be missed so much and I will love her always. I plan to write a little book about her life so I don't forget all her little personality quirks and special moments with us. She was such a beautiful dog and the love of my life. I still can't believe she is gone. 

Thank you for all your love and prayers and concerns. This site has helped me so much and I know it will continue to help as I begin the grieving process. I remember what a long road that can be and dread going through it again. 

Annie will be in my heart forever as she gave me so much joy!


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Oh I'm sooo sorry. May you find comfort soon in her memories. Godspeed Annie.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss...


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Spleena I am so very sorry to read this update, my heart is aching for you and your family during this painful time. Annie Lee was such a beautiful girl what a wonderful ideal to memorialize her uniqueness in a book.

Please know I for one am sharing your tears. HUGS


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Annie Lee.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Another beautiful baby is now on the bridge. Spleena, I am so sorry for your loss of Annie Lee. I've been watching your posts since you found out about her illness and my heart has been aching for you. I like many others here have gone through the horrible cancer she had with my boy almost a year ago and it is awful how fast it steals our precious dogs from us. Annie Lee is at peace now and no longer in pain. Now you have incredible memories to help you get though the tough road ahead. I love your idea of writing a book after her and her quirks, etc. what a wonderful way to relive all the good times and put in writing all the special things that made up Annie Lee. I am in mourning with you today but happy in knowing you had time with one of the most wonderful dogs ever.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spleena*



Spleena said:


> Such sad news to report. I made the decision today to send Annie to the angels. She was just so miserable and wasn't sleeping and her belly was so swollen that she began to breathe funny. I called the vet and the whole family jumped in the car and took her there because they don't make house calls on weekends. The vet we saw was not our normal vet, but he was a favorite of my friend and he was wonderful. He loved on her so much and gave us as much time as we needed. Annie's gums and tongue were pale white and she didn't move much anymore. But, when we got to the room, she smelled some treats in the room and jumped up to find them. I let her eat the treats to her heart's content and then she calmed down.
> 
> She went very peacefully and I was able to tell her I love her the whole time. She looked so peaceful after she passed and for a long time today I was very at peace. The anticipation of this whole decision is so exhausting and when it is finally done, you just feel relieved. We brought her home, said our goodbyes again and buried her with her babies (toys) and a picture of our family. I wrote her a love letter this morning and buried that with her too. She was buried next to my other golden
> girl, Riley. I felt peaceful for quite a long time and now the realization that she is gone is finally hitting me. I just wanted to end her suffering so badly that that became my first priority.
> ...


Spleena: Riley and my Smooch and Snobear will take care of Annie Lee. You did the right thing and Annie Lee would thank you if she could-she is at peace now and you were with her to the end. I added Annie Lee to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-19.html#post5267697


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear Annie Lee has crossed the Rainbow Bridge. 
She was such a beautiful girl, I can tell from your words how much you loved her, what she meant to you. My heart goes out to you.

My thoughts and prayers are with you as you begin this journey for your heart to heal and to find peace. 

Godspeed sweet Annie Lee


----------



## Brighteyes02 (Dec 1, 2012)

Your very sad posting hit home with me, also. I hurt for you, and am saying prayers. I lost my beloved Jackson three years ago to this horrific disease...he was noticeably sick for less than a week before he passed. 

I have found an absolutely wonderful breeder who only uses cancer-free lines to breed her Goldens; I wish every breeder would do the same to help eliminate these tragedies. Hemangiosarcoma is rampant in Goldens.

God bless you. I truly believe we are eventually reunited with our cherished pets in a better world someday!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry about Annie. Please know I'm thinking about you during this very difficult and sad time.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I am so very sorry that you had to set her free into the arms of the angels.
I wish you great peace and comfort during your healing journey.
Your love for her shines through this thread and nothing can change that.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I am so very sorry to hear about Annie Lee. My boy Oakley also passed from that horrid cancer in October. It is so very hard to set them free but you did what was best for her and it is hard to see them suffer. 

She was such a beautiful girl. Thinking about you.


----------

